# Doctor's orders...



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Bloden (Sep 11, 2022)

Perfect! Doubles up as a loo, too.


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 11, 2022)

Excellent. A remarkably good doctor and a very calm patirnt I guess


----------

